# Comic con 2010



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone going to the San Diego Comic Con this year ? 
http://www.comic-con.org/cci/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I wish! But am totally looking forward to all the reports.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

one of us is going! possibly both of us. our zombie short is gonna be shown there on Thursday night.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

so final plans zach and i both get to go and our zombie film is being screened there


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Captain Jack Sparrow via satellite at Comic-Con.....http://www.monstersandcritics.com/m...ses-Pirates-of-the-Caribbean-On-Stanger-Tides


----------

